# Tales of Aether



## Ratt Carry (Jul 7, 2021)

So I'm a huge HUGE fan of Dan Fornace's Aether franchise.
If you are unfamiliar, Dan Fornace is the creator of the masterfully crafted Rivals of Aether. Rivals is a highly competitive, aggressive platform fighter boasting a consistent Overwhelmingly Positive rating on Steam. It is the genesis and cornerstone of the Aether universe Dan's new studio is now named after. 

Tales of Aether is a new comic series that features one of Rivals's DLC fighters, Clairen. It explains her quest to kill the biomechanical elephant overlord Loxodont touched on briefly in her Rivals of Aether reveal trailer.

It is written currently by the talented Ian Flynn, who most notably has worked on Archie Mega Man and IDW Sonic the Hedgehog, etc. 






I would say that it is not too disimilar to IDW Sonic actually. But as of issue 3, it is clearly even more dystopian and serious in tone.


----------

